# not eating much food



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hows everyone?.....up untill a few months ago lola would SCARF her food down, usuall natural balance with no wet food. i have been trying about 10 different types of food but she just looks at it and walks away! i usually mix with merrick canned food and still won't eat it. do you all believe in the theory of leaving food down for 30 mins then taking it away if they don't eat it? i have been doing this but she still is not enthusiastic about eating. right now shes back on nb potato and duck. anyone else had this problem? whats a good way to get them to eat well? she just used to LOVE nb with no wet food even! so weird


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I usually play with him with his food. I will throw one kibble and ask him to fetch. then he grabs it and eat it and come back but once he got too excited and almost choked ( I was doing it too fast ). *so be careful*. I just throw one and try not to make him too excited. then I throw another closer to his dish and closer every time. after 5 he is at his dish eating. I guess he has to get a taste of it to remember he is hungry







or you can hand feed her just a few and each time get closer to her dish and put the last one in her dish. this is safer.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

When Tanner wouldn't eat I started hand feeding him, oops, sure wish I hadn't done that cuz now he has come to expect it. (No, my baby's not spoiled). Tonite I sat his food down and told him it was time for din-din and he actually ate it by himself. I was so proud. It won't last, we'll be back to the personal touch in the morning. Oh, and another thing I've found that helps with him is switching his food, a couple of cans of the Innova followed by Merrick, seems to help and has not upset his tummey, either.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have always hand fed Matilda, and we have hand fed Muffy since he was a baby, I also throw a few kibbles and Matilda thinks that's fun.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I WAS JUST ABOUT TO START A THREAD ON THIS VERY SAME SUBJCT. Except I think the problem at my house is that Chulita is NOT liking her IVD RABBIT and Potato. She just looks at it and walks away. Now it is taking her ALLLLLLLLLLL DAY to finish 3/4 of a cup







. I'm going to give it until next week and I think I'm going to take her off. She always, always, always eats all her food at both feeding times with just about any dog food I have switched her to. So I'm almost positive it's the new food she is on. I am finally concerned about it because she is NOT eating much. I'm going to give it until next Saturday and then I'm taking this bag back to the Vet's office to get my $35.00 back.

I'm going to try her on Adult Innova and just pay *CLOSE CLOSE CLOSE * attention to see if she starts with the itching again. The only reason why she is on this IVD Rabbit and Potato is because the specialist was trying to see if she is allergic to certain types of food.

I am really concerned about her eating habits right now







I wonder if I should try ANOTHER IVD product????


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I WAS JUST ABOUT TO START A THREAD ON THIS VERY SAME SUBJCT. Except I think the problem at my house is that Chulita is NOT liking her IVD RABBIT and Potato. She just looks at it and walks away. Now it is taking her ALLLLLLLLLLL DAY to finish 3/4 of a cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















the kibbles are a little too big aren't they. Sparkey is not finishing 3/4 cup either but he is suppose to have 1 and 1/4 cup with his weight. He's been on it for 3 days I think. Yesterday he had some deadly gas







but today he is fine







he is pooping more too. I sure hope it works for him because I'm out of ideas







have you tried to hammering down the kibbles to smaller size , that was my plan


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=235318
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She has no problems eating the kibbles....WHEN SHE DOES...but I think she just DOES NOT LIKE THIS FOOD. She has NEVER done this before she eats anything and everything. She must really, really not like this food AT ALL because I have never seen her do this before. It just has me concerned now because it's been a week and her eating habits with THIS particular food is getting less and less each day.









I was reading that maybe FLINT RIVER is ANOTHER allergy type of food.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A treat dispensing toy like a Buster Cube or a Twist & Treat is a great way to make eating a game for fussy eaters. If she likes to chase her kibble when you throw it, I bet she'd love one of those toys!

http://www.sitstay.com/store/toys/toysd.shtml


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='hillary&lola' date='Aug 6 2006, 03:08 PM' post='235286']
> do you all believe in the theory of leaving food down for 30 mins then taking it away if they don't eat it? i have been doing this but she still is not enthusiastic about eating. right now shes back on nb potato and duck. anyone else had this problem?[/B]



No I don't believe in putting food down for 30 minutes and then taking it away.
I would put it down and leave her alone and she'll eat when she gets hungry
enough. Maybe once she see's that you're doing this and not making a big
deal of it, she'll start eating better. Gotta out smart these little brats once in
a while.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

It seems to me that Roxie doesn't eat much. Most things she just walks away, or takes a bite of kibble and drops it. I think I have bought every brand of high quality dogfood and kibble there is. She eats the Royal Canine for picky eaters. I know it's not the best food, but when your dog won't eat, and she is about 2 1/2 lbs you will try everything. I even bought kibble & bits crap. She might decide later she doesn't like the royal canine either. 
She will eat on her own, sometimes, but usually we play the kibble game, or I just feed her by hand. Sometimes she will eat quite a bit more than nomal (for her anyway) and I think that is when she is growing.
She isn't much for treats either. There are very few that she likes. Sometimes I wonder if it is because she has extra teeth, or is teething and it is hard to chew.

If I am leaving for awhile I will leave kibble down. Sometimes she will eat it. I don't think it is a bad idea if you're home to pick it up, and try again later. I also have to remember that I don't think they need a lot of food. They say a dog won't starve itself to death, but I can't wait that long. I also give her chicken if nothing else works. I know it is hard when they don't care too much for food or treats. It makes it a little harder to train if they don't get excited about the treat.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. I had bought those healthy edible chew bones. She would work on those for awhile, but I think they were filling her up, so I have not bought anymore.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks for all the replies...should i try buying her different foods until i find one that she will eat right up when i give it to her? or will they all be the same....


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

> I usually play with him with his food. I will throw one kibble and ask him to fetch. then he grabs it and eat it and come back but once he got too excited and almost choked ( I was doing it too fast ). *so be careful*. I just throw one and try not to make him too excited. then I throw another closer to his dish and closer every time. after 5 he is at his dish eating. I guess he has to get a taste of it to remember he is hungry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've done this with my Sparky, too. I told my hubby that I'm priming the pump (you youngun's probably don't know what I'm talking about... *smile*).... toss him a couple and he comes and eats more. It's like they forget. I divide his food into half in the am and half in the pm but I leave it out until it is gone. He likes to nibble... not eat it all at once.

(P.S. priming the pump... in the "olden days" when people pumped water out of a well you had to pour some water down to get more to come up..... just thought I'd better explain.... now days almost anything can sound obscene... laughing)


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I've done this with my Sparky, too. I told my hubby that I'm priming the pump (you youngun's probably don't know what I'm talking about... *smile*).... toss him a couple and he comes and eats more. It's like they forget. I divide his food into half in the am and half in the pm but I leave it out until it is gone. He likes to nibble... not eat it all at once.

(P.S. priming the pump... in the "olden days" when people pumped water out of a well you had to pour some water down to get more to come up..... just thought I'd better explain.... now days almost anything can sound obscene... laughing)
[/QUOTE]

This is true, because sometimes if I can get her to take that first bite she will come back for more.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> (P.S. priming the pump... in the "olden days" when people pumped water out of a well you had to pour some water down to get more to come up..... just thought I'd better explain.... now days almost anything can sound obscene... laughing)[/B]


I had no idea what that meant , glad you explained.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i didn't know what that meant either, thanks!


----------

